# Now that's just cool looking...



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

http://www.mossberg.com/images/Mossberg ... /41026.gif

Now if it only came in .308Win...


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

that is pugly!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

When I first saw this, it reminded me of something out of a Mad Max type movie. Not my cup o tea, but as long as someone likes it....


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

Not for me either, looks like Cowboys loves Aliens.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Huge29 said:


> that is pugly!


+1

Besides looking extremely strange, it looks potentially awkward to operate. Maybe it feels better in hand than it looks.

They even have the zombie edition:


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

I agree that it looks very strange. However, strange looking things have turned out to be ergonomically amazing. I think the one thing that will be uncomfortable is the picatiny railed foregrip. YUK!


----------

